# ADTB courses has anyone done them ?



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

ive been searching for the last few months for an online course in dog training and behaviour that is affordable and ive just came across this Academy of Dog Training and Behaviour - Available Dog Training Courses which looks brilliant the courses can be used to support the KCAS too which I was looking at its all positive methods no dominance rubbish and really reasonably priced in comparison to some ive seen .

any one done any of the courses or had any experience with them ?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Are they accredited with anyone? Do they form part of the OCN? If not, that is probably why they are cheap, who recognises them?

They are designed and marked internally, who invigilates the assessors?


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Are they accredited with anyone? Do they form part of the OCN? If not, that is probably why they are cheap, who recognises them?
> 
> They are designed and marked internally, who invigilates the assessors?


im not sure , but it can be used towards the kennel clubs KCAS which I was looking into starting at some point this of the website 
The ADTB courses are designed to support the Kennel Club Accreditation Scheme.

A reference letter from the ADTB (upon completion of all ADTB courses and after a successful assessment) will be accepted by the Kennel Club as part of an application for listed status when applying for the Kennel Club Good Citizen Scheme.

I don't think its accredited with anyone it says this on the FAQ
Is This Diploma Recognized?

A. It may surprise the reader to discover that there is actually no governing body in the UK regarding Dog Training. What is available at present are various organizations who offer courses at different levels with very varied prices.

People who are interested in taking Dog Training courses should shop around and try to find a course which will suit their individual needs offered at a price to also suit. The ADTB is now in it's 13th year and is generally regarded as one of the most highly respected canine organizations in the UK. We keep abreast of all incoming changes and will gladly embrace any rulings which may be imposed by the government in the future to protect dogs and insist on qualification of Trainers

it dosent sound too bad though compared to some that ive seen , ideally is do a course that included practical experience too but I cant as I have other commitments at the moment so Im trying to find something reasonable that's online and not massively expensive for now


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I think this is the training 'school' someone local to me went to. She was a groomer and wanted to get into dog training, she did one course with these and started up puppy classes. She wanted me to put ad advert in my van (didn't notice I was a dog trainer as well as a dog walker), but we got chatting.

She said it was a theory course but she was told she had to get practical experience with dogs as well and they felt dog grooming was appropriate.  Then she told me her plan was to put 2 puppies in a pen at a time for 'socialisation' and would make sure the puppies were the same size, as that was all that was needed.    I told her I'd want to observe any class before I recommended it (I wasn't doing classes at the time) and suddenly she had to leave, so I guessed the answer was No.

So I don't think I'd recommend any course provider that gives that kind of training.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

I looked at the member list. I know one of the trainers on it who does Working Trials.

The price is attractive to get started off, does anyone know more about the content?


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> I think this is the training 'school' someone local to me went to. She was a groomer and wanted to get into dog training, she did one course with these and started up puppy classes. She wanted me to put ad advert in my van (didn't notice I was a dog trainer as well as a dog walker), but we got chatting.
> 
> She said it was a theory course but she was told she had to get practical experience with dogs as well and they felt dog grooming was appropriate.  Then she told me her plan was to put 2 puppies in a pen at a time for 'socialisation' and would make sure the puppies were the same size, as that was all that was needed.    I told her I'd want to observe any class before I recommended it (I wasn't doing classes at the time) and suddenly she had to leave, so I guessed the answer was No.
> 
> So I don't think I'd recommend any course provider that gives that kind of training.


I guess with everything though you take from the course what makes sense.. it does all seem like basic positive training stuff tbh I had a read through the examples and I cant see anything suggesting putting puppies in pens together for socialising perhaps that's just something she thought was a good idea? 
im not going to do one online course and then start calling myself a dog trainer and doing puppy classes I want to get some hands on experience but I don't have the time at the moment as ive got two small kids to look after so I just thought I would do some thing like this so I can have the theorys in place for when I do start to look for experience if that makes sense lol


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

nickmcmechan said:


> I looked at the member list. I know one of the trainers on it who does Working Trials.
> 
> The price is attractive to get started off, does anyone know more about the content?


this is an example of their puppy course http://www.dogtraining-online.co.uk/examplecourse.pdf looks a bit basic but nothing bad in there


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought the course a while back and still have to actually do it and send it off. It's quite basic really but I certainly wouldn't say it was bad. Nor can I see them simply allowing someone to put two puppies in a pen and consider that experience in dog training. Obviously though they cannot see what people are doing outside of the assessment or outside of what they write unless they're told about it.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

hippymama said:


> this is an example of their puppy course http://www.dogtraining-online.co.uk/examplecourse.pdf looks a bit basic but nothing bad in there


Thanks, looks straightforward. Do you have to submit work or are there any exams?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

You submit the work and do a practical assessment.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> We keep abreast of all incoming changes and will gladly embrace any *rulings which may be imposed by the government in the future to protect dogs and insist on qualification of Trainers*


I dont know where you got that bolded part from but its nonsense whoever gave you such a notion. There might possibly be some kind of laws on the commercial sector of dog trainers but I doubt a gov has the legal power to control commercial dog trainers.

There are no training methods (one only) can apply operant learning theory consistently, reliably & under any circumstances in all dogs except under lab conditions! (1) Skinner 1938 stated, "_The dynamic properties which are fundamental to a science of behaviour can be properly investigated only in the laboratory_".

Refs
1. B F Skinner, 1938, 'The Behaviour of Organisms', p434.

.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> You submit the work and do a practical assessment.


Thanks, what does the practical assessment involve?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

nickmcmechan said:


> Thanks, what does the practical assessment involve?


Not sure exactly as I've not got that far but it's something to do with teaching a small class under the supervision of the person doing the assessment. That's to get the full ADTB approved instructor title, you can just be an ADTB graduate by doing all the online courses but not being assessed. I'd have to take that option until I could get to someone for assessment.


----------



## Hairydogs123 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes I have done these courses, you receive your course content then read through then when you feel ready you send for your exam paper. You can email the tutor at any time if you have any questions.
Once you have completed all 6 courses you go on to be a "Graduate" but within the rules of the ADTB you should not be doing dog training, but i know some do...You then have to do a practical assessment, now this is no easy feat trying to get a dog training club to let you help them I found impossible.maybe it was just my area I dont know, but luckily I found a lady who let me come to her classes, and in the rules of the assessment after being in her classes for a while, she let me take a Sunday morning class. Here you get assessed on the content you tell folk, and how you approach the people and the dogs. You get graded on each part class as to what you are teaching the owners.Then if you pass you become a member of the ADPT and a final certificate is sent to you. Now you can start classes, and classed as a Approved Instructor.
As for the puppy class mentioned with 2 dogs in a pen no this is not the way I would hold a puppy class. The course tutor is Jenni Watson who has been in dog training for years I beleive she did obedience to a very high level and had Crufts champions.You have to abide by the rules of the ADTB no harsh training,no choke chains all reward and positive methods used.
I found for the price of the course compared to others it was good value.Of course you cant beat hands on experience. I have 10 years front line rescue behind me so this course was a change for me,and i certainly enjoyed it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hippymama said:


> ive [searched] for an on-line course in dog training & behaviour that's affordable...
> I [prefer?] positive methods, no dominance rubbish, &... reasonably priced


i can attest to the QUALITY here - 
The Academy for Dog Trainers - Why the Academy

Jean Donaldson ran the Academy when it was under the auspices of the SanFran SPCA - 
it is now a free-standing program. The excellence is IMO & that of the many graduates, 
unsurpassed. Sadly, the student-interaction & dormitory accommodations are gone, as is access 
to the hundreds of dogs in the shelter for hands-on practice. BUT - the fantastic course material 
is still there.

Syllabus [pdf]
http://www.academyfordogtrainers.com/course/Academy_Syllabus.pdf

Mission statement & philosophy:
The Academy for Dog Trainers - Mission & Philosophy

cost: QUOTE, 
_Academy Tuition is $5,620-USA, if pre-paid. 
We also offer a payment plan... an initial payment of $2k-USA followed by $500 per month for 8-mos 
(totaling $6k). Your credit card will be charged on or around the final day of each month after the initial 
payment. If you are accepted... your acceptance e-mail will offer you both pre-paid & payment plan 
options. Once course materials have been mailed, we regret we do not offer tuition refunds._

Samples:
The Academy for Dog Trainers - Program Samples

They are currently full; scholarships are offered once each year, in February.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> i can attest to the QUALITY here -
> The Academy for Dog Trainers - Why the Academy
> 
> Jean Donaldson ran the Academy when it was under the auspices of the SanFran SPCA -
> ...


thanks that looks brilliant , a bit expensive for me at the moment though unfortunately and I don't think I would qualify for the scholarships


----------

